# My new Eastcape Caimen running in the NASTY!!



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

"Don't worry we're in a Caimen" ;D ;D ;D
My Carolina Skiff would have probably fell apart in that chop, nice boat man.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's really impressive! there is no any other skiffs can eat the chop and floats really skinny like a caimen!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Carefull...You're gonna give Kev a ______ ! 
Cool video, enjoy!


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! The Caimen is definatly a skiff that does it all, it floats skinny runs in the chop and keeps you dry! Kevin and the gang at Eastcape Skiffs sure do build a bad ass skiff!

Danny


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Caimen


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Caimen


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

nice lookin ride.... what is the loa on her?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Freaking Caimen are sweet skiffs!
Def one of my top 5 skiffs!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool video and nice skiff. I hate to burst your bubble though, as that chop was only 1' on the extreme end.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice ride. However, Im with this ^ guy on the chop size. I don't think that thing could handle running through 3ft chop as easy as being claimed. Nice boat though!


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

> Cool video and nice skiff. I hate to burst your bubble though, as that chop was only 1' on the extreme end.


As i stated in the original post the seas were 2 foot with 3 footers mixed in. It doesn't mean that they were all 3 footers. If you pay attention to the begining of the video you'll notice a couple of 3 footers that came completly over the bow. It is impossible for a 1' chop to do that since the bow of the Caimen is much higher than 12" above the water. So YES the sea's were 2 foot with some 3 footers mixed in! I would be more than happy to take you for a ride on my Caimen in Biscayne Bay to show you first hand what the Caimen can do.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Cool video and nice skiff. I hate to burst your bubble though, as that chop was only 1' on the extreme end.
> 
> 
> As i stated in the original post the seas were 2 foot with 3 footers mixed in. It doesn't mean that they were all 3 footers. If you pay attention to the begining of the video you'll notice a couple of 3 footers that came completly over the bow. It is impossible for a 1' chop to do that since the bow of the Caimen is much higher than 12" above the water. So YES the sea's were 2 foot with some 3 footers mixed in! I would be more than happy to take you for a ride on my Caimen in Biscayne Bay to show you first hand what the Caimen can do.


I know what a Caimen can do. I have fished with Kevin on his. They are really nice skiffs. Just because you take a wave over the bow doesn't mean that wave must have been 2-3 feet. I don't have the energy to explain to you the math of actual wave or chop height, but lets just say the trough is not included. This has nothing to do with your skiff as that is sweet and I am jealous. Just your needless exaggeration of the chop conditions. Just say it was a nasty, windy, 1' chop and be done with it.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to regret posting this but why do some people want to challenge comments like the OP's?  Is there a compelling reason to derail?  :-/

I dont care if it was one foot or three - thanks for sharing your video so that those of us that were not there can appreciate the ride of your new skiff!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Is there a compelling reason to derail?  :-/


The truth?
Accuracy in a report?



> I dont care if it was one foot or three -


Most people would. How would you like to buy a boat the manufacturer claimed only draws 5" of water, you buy the boat, then to find out it draws more like 10"? Same thing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As quick as Biscayne Bay can get nasty, it can also slick out.

I was out not long ago where it made the run back much quicker by slicking out.
It was a 1 foot chop on the way out. making it easy running across the bay.
And I was running through some nasty 2 footers ocean side of Eliot.
I ran from sands cut to ceasars through some nasty shit on the ocean side.
When I came out of ceasars into the bay it was glass.......

I should have just ran through sands and across the bay....lol


But anyway, no reason to derail the thread.
That's a sweet skiff.
Whatever that chop was, it handled it nicely.
Congrats on the new skiff.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Aaron, I doubt it is anything as noble as you want to imply. Frankly, we all can watch the videos and make our own determinations about what we see. I dont care if he says it is one foot or three feet. I was not there, so why argue with him? I just dont see the sense in calling him out in front of everybody. I'm just glad he posted - I wonder if he is now? Of course, yours was the only negative post.....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Of course.......... :'(


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm just sayin about the waves...I studied little bit more with video and it came out a moderate 1 to 1.5ft chop and the caimen done a nice job...my gheenoe lowtide can handle this chop no plm when running wide open throttle and stay dry and I had done this too many times. 2 to 3 ft chop will show more white caps all over the place with nastier ride. 

I agree with aaronshore about it but its not a big deal about it. but caimen will out ran any skiff out there!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> I don't have the energy to explain to you the math of actual wave or chop height


There is a lot of chop threads around the various forums and no one can ever seem to agree, so maybe an explanation on how to measure it would do us all some good. Not being and old salt or surfer myself, I just assumed a measurement from the bottom(trough) of the wave to the top would indicate wave height. 
I remember when a Coast Guard chopper had to ditch their aircraft during a noreaster in Maine, the seas were measured at about 60ft crest to trough. I just assumed that was how it was done.
Someone please enlighten us.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think it's hard to see that it's more than a foot chop. when you cross bbay there are parts that are deep. definitely deep enough to make some big waves in the right conditions. were there any 3 footers there? maybe. I fish bbay all the time and it gets nasty when it's windy; and the last couple of weeks have been nasty!

sweet skiff, and whoever said they can run in that full throttle in their gheenoe... well you know.


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the positive remarks and glad you enjoyed the video's. Paint It Black your absolutly right about Biscayne Bay being slick one moment and then turning nasty the next. Thats the way it was that day nice in the morning then it turned nasty when that front rolled through in the afternoon.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know what size the chop was back in october in the flamingo to islamorada run?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice skiff... def not 3 ft. 1-1.5 tops... my Btail will do the same thing w/o getting wet at all


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> Just out of curiosity does anyone know what size the chop was back in october in the flamingo to islamorada run?


6-8 ft easy. lmfao!


----------



## earltobberson (Sep 19, 2010)

> Nice skiff... def not 3 ft. 1-1.5 tops... my Btail will do the same thing w/o getting wet at all


wow


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Who cares what it was guys, all that matters is a man is out there enjoying his new skiff and is proud of it. Lets not turn this thread into something you see on FS. Thank you for sharing the vid and pics snookmaster! Now lets see some fishing reports!!!!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > Nice skiff... def not 3 ft. 1-1.5 tops... my Btail will do the same thing w/o getting wet at all
> 
> 
> wow


wanna ride ?


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

that looked pretty painfull for your copilot.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> I'm just sayin about the waves...I studied little bit more with video and it came out a moderate 1 to 1.5ft chop and the caimen done a nice job...my gheenoe lowtide can handle this chop no plm when running wide open throttle and stay dry and  I had done this too many times.  2 to 3 ft chop will show more white caps all over the place with nastier ride.
> 
> *I agree with aaronshore about it but its not a big deal about it. but caimen will out ran any skiff out there!*


Thats a gutsy statement!


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well on a more positive note, I'd say your engine is now properly broke-in!


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice videos. Thanks for sharing. Looks like a really nice boat. Sure makes mine look like a barge. 



*for a second, after reading the comments I had to double check and assure myself that I wasn't on that other fishing forum.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Boat ... I can Understand you being proud of it ... Hopefully we can forgive some Enthusiasm here ... The "Other FORUM"  is a  "Cesspool of HATERS that do nothing but stir the pot !!!

                                                  






> Nice videos. Thanks for sharing. Looks like a really nice boat. Sure makes mine look like a barge.
> 
> 
> 
> *for a second, after reading the comments I had to double check and assure myself that I wasn't on that other fishing forum.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweet Skiff! My room mate just ordered one yesterday!!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> Nice skiff... def not 3 ft. 1-1.5 tops... my Btail will do the same thing w/o getting wet at all


says the newbtroll.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

lol. No troll here. Ive been on both skiffs, just simply stating that you will not get as wet on the Btail. I would also like to state that I would never encourage running a small skiff through chop like that.. that's a lot of beating for that Caimen. I'll stop there...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My new Eastcape Caiman running in the NASTY!!*

I have and Still Own Gheenoes and Quite Frankly I would Rather Run a Chop in A Caiman

Then again a Caiman costs $35,000.00 + or More than my Gheenoe


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

^^... Don't post unless you know what you are talking about.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> just simply stating that you will not get as wet on the Btail.


your wrong


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My new Eastcape Caiman running in the NASTY!!*



> Then again a Caiman costs $35,000.00 + or More than my Gheenoe


your wrong too.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> lol. No troll here. Ive been on both skiffs, just simply stating that you will not get as wet on the Btail.  I would also like to state that I would never encourage running a small skiff through chop like that.. that's a lot of beating for that Caimen. I'll stop there...


:troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll:


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I highly doubt every negative poster on this thread has never exaggerated a story while telling it. This is the bragging spot and that's what the man was doing. I personally don't what the chop was or was not, I do know that many boats that size would not handle it well (including all of mine). WE ARE ALL HYPOCRITES at some point. Brag on brother.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just going by What I've Seen ...

The Caimen Is Top of the Line and I have never seen a used one under $18,000.00

This was supposed to be a compliment ... LOL I would LOVE anything East Cape builds !!!
Just out of my price range :-(

a brand New LT Hull is $2400.00 

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1295535422


----------



## snookmaster1 (Dec 14, 2008)

> lol. No troll here. Ive been on both skiffs, just simply stating that you will not get as wet on the Btail.  I would also like to state that I would never encourage running a small skiff through chop like that.. that's a lot of beating for that Caimen. I'll stop there...


Normally i wouldn't go out in those conditions but the day started out much calmer and by the end of the trip the wind and seas had picked up considerably which is very typical in Biscayne Bay.. I never beat up my boats but as i stated earlier i started out running much slower but quickly realized that by running a little faster and raising up my jackplate it gave us a more comfortable and dry ride without any beating at all.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > > just simply stating that you will not get as wet on the Btail.
> >
> >
> > your wrong
> ...



I beg to differ other than your friends with Brad who is our partner in IPB. No offense meant but please know the Caimen has a sharper entry,higher sides, and narrower than yor ride. It's also  a different boat and I'd be more than happy to have you follow me around. i just hope you dont bottom out...


in all serious here thank youDanny for your biz and enjoy your ride bro! god knows you desreve it and it means alot to the crew you love it soo much.
Kevin


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Braggin & Raggin its all good. :


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is almost as bad as the moron that is claiming quarter size groups at 25 yards with full house .357 loads off hand with a python ...

You are in a boat you ARE going to get WET !


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

lol isnt that the truth, yesterday(40mph winds), i was in a 41 ft hydrasport cc with an eisanglass enclosure and i still got a mist, IN THE RIVER


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

We are all fishermen at heart So, with that said, Fishermen never tell a lie, they might streach the truth but it is called perspective. One thing is for sure it doesn't matter if your running on smooth water or choppy, your gettin wet some how, some way. If someone wants to say they will not get wet... Well that is perspective and they are a fisherman. 
Just be happy you have a boat that can go shallow. If you want to challange someone then challange someone with a mud motor and a jon boat. I've seen them run across sandbars and not stop. 
Congrads with the new boat, good luck with the fishing.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> We are all fishermen at heart So, with that said, Fishermen never tell a lie, they might streach the truth but it is called perspective. One thing is for sure it doesn't matter if your running on smooth water or choppy, your gettin wet some how, some way. If someone wants to say they will not get wet... Well that is perspective and they are a fisherman.
> Just be happy you have a boat that can go shallow. If you want to challange someone then challange someone with a mud motor and a jon boat. I've seen them run across sandbars and not stop.
> Congrads with the new boat, good luck with the fishing.
> 
> Mudd Minnow


Very well said good sir


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great looking video and for those who challenge the OP about the sea conditions..get a life! Really like the Caimen and your vid answered one of my questions - How does it ride in the chop?....seems like pretty dam good!


----------

